# General > Music >  looking for pianist singer  music teacher type or some one with good knowledge

## kimanderson

hi    im writing on my daughters caithness .org  site      my name is james  anderson  im 55 been writing songs since i was 16 as a hobby   i am a  left handed person  so have musical thoughts   i play guitar  i work with a lyricist from florida  but write lyrics to  looking for some one who is interested in working on our songs  getting them down in music notation and sing and record them  we are planing to make a impact on the music world   most people think its hard to make it in the music  scene    i look forward to the challenge and  wouldnt have it any other way and think  it will be a lot of fun  got ideas for songs  for  eric clapton   dolly parton   also got a whitney houston type song  neaded to get ready for some one  so if you would like to audition  to be part of this  call me on 01847896516

----------

